# third brake light



## spazmoid (Jan 24, 2005)

how would you change the third brake light on an altima of this generation. 95ish I've tried to push back on the housing and stuff but i just can't get it off. all i want to do is change the bulb. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## spazmoid (Jan 24, 2005)

*Come on please help*

This is my girlfriends car. I'm just trying to change the bulb and i know it's not possible to do from inside the trunk. I'm starting to like my Sho's led third brake light lol, i never have to change it! Thanks again


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

I will have to check again to make 100% sure, but I think it just snaps in there. Push on one side of the light from the inside of the car and pull up it should snap off rather easily.


----------

